# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ >  راهنمایی درباره کلیت این زبان

## hypersys

سلام
میشه این زبان را توضیح بدید

----------

